# Microsoft CEO Candidate Considering Selling Xbox Brand, Killing Bing



## Gahars (Nov 8, 2013)

We're a) on a video game forum, and b) on the internet, so I'd hope you know what the Xbox and Bing are. What you might not know (but maybe could've guessed) is that neither have been very profitable for Microsoft. For a business, that's sort of problematic.

Not to worry, though. With Steve Ballin'-more on the way out, Microsoft is searching for a new CEO. One of the candidates, former Nokia CEO Stephen Elop (great last name or greatest last name?), has big plans if he's placed in charge...



> After a brief stint as the head of Microsoft’s business division, responsible for Office and other products, Elop’s return to Microsoft in the CEO position would reportedly involve a push for Office on Android and iOS.
> 
> Elop is reportedly considering a strategy shift away from Microsoft’s tradition of Office running primarily on Windows PCs. Bloomberg reports that Elop is formulating "some broad strategic outlines for Microsoft," in what is likely to be part of the interview process for the CEO position. Elop’s potential strategy is said to involve maximizing sales of Office instead of using it to push Windows PC and tablet sales. Microsoft’s Office and server software has been performing well in recent financial results, while Windows continues to struggle alongside a declining PC industry. Although Office has launched for iOS andAndroid, Microsoft could certainly do more to offer complete versions on those rival platforms.
> 
> *Bloomberg also suggests that Elop is willing to shut down or sell some major Microsoft businesses. Elop would reportedly considering killing off the company’s Bing search engine, while contemplating selling the Xbox business.*


The Verge

Damn, he's a straight-shooter with upper management written all over him. How could anyone compete with that? The race is Stephen Elop-sided.

It's hard to imagine Microsoft bailing out on Xbox and Bing, but there's a lot to be gained from such a move. Microsoft could boosts its earnings by 40% without these "distractions", at least according to one analyst. At the end of the day, money is money, and Stephen Elope-with-me-please is clearly in the money business. When you can't Bing It, you have to fling it.

Of course, there's no guarantee that he'll become CEO or actually go through with such a move, but it's still fascinating to consider. It might sound fruity, but that's why you need a guy like Stephen Cant-elop.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 8, 2013)

Sell the Xbox brand to Nintendo


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 8, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Sell the Xbox brand to Nintendo


 
I swear, this forum wants Nintendo to buy everything.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 8, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I swear, this forum wants Nintendo to buy everything.


 
I'm pretty certain he wasn't serious...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 8, 2013)

Sell the Xbox brand to Sega, get Dreamcast 2 Dreambox 2 ;O;

PLEASE


----------



## Arras (Nov 8, 2013)

Even if they did, I'm guessing it would happen only after the Xbone is kinda dead. They spent all the money on R&D already, it makes no sense to cut support before it even had a chance to earn them money.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd understand bailing on Bing, I don;t use it or know anyone who does, but I'd have thought the Xbox brand was pretty profitable to them. Are they really losing that much money on it?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2013)

Honestly, other then Xbox users on the 360 and IE users, who uses Bing anyway?

I kinda want to be cryogenically suspended and woken up 10 years into the future.
I'm kinda interested to see how things have turned out since every company is getting desperate these days


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 8, 2013)

Bing...that's like google for those who don't know how to set a search engine or install a browser, right?  Damn right to kill it.


But giving up on xbox is...not a smart move to reveal publicly at this point. Ideally, you want this sort of thing to remain hidden and top secret until A) the first sales figures of the one come in, and B) you've got someone who can and is serious about buying it.

Because honestly...who WOULD buy xbox? Nintendo would at best buy some technology. Sony would laugh them out of the room. EA and Ubisoft probably can't afford it, and if they would, they would somehow fuck things up for other developers. A year ago, Valve would be the main candidate. But they're probably way too far into getting everything ready for steam machines to even consider it. And other majors (AMD, intel, samsung, nvidia, ...)...I think they'll wait to see how things will turn out.


Still...I've got to admit I like this sort of decisions. Office on android and iOS should really be a focus for them (smartphones and tablets are taking over the business floor, and microsoft should really be there for them if they start replacing the common laptops and desktop pc's).


----------



## Zaide (Nov 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Honestly, other then Xbox users on the 360 and IE users, who uses Bing anyway?


 
Seriously. I remember doing the whole "bing quiz" where it shows you results of a search from google and bing and you have to choose which one you like better without knowing which is which, and it straight up told me that I like google better. Bing sucks.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't think that many people used Bing to begin with and I doubt it would be very profitable to anyone.
As for the Xbox,  I do recall reading somewhere that M$ was actually losing money on making the 360, which is pretty bad actually if that's true. Not to mention the mixed results the Xbox ONE is getting, it might actually be a wise business idea to sell the brand before it causes anymore damages to the overall company.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 8, 2013)

"considering" is the key word there.

bing, yes do sell it although it has potential, just not worth fighting for.

they want to channel their energy into works they know they can develop and profit from.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2013)

I can see both not making the most money but as far as I can see both of them are necessary as platforms of a sort for Microsoft to put stuff out onto. On the other hand if they are willing to pull the trigger on DirectX themselves I am probably not likely to shed a tear.

On the other hand they all seem to want to follow IBM and become a business type thing (crippling technet being one of the first steps).


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2013)

Good, Bing was useless except to those who stuck with IE as far as I'm concerned, but the Xbox brand talking about being sold is baffling.





UltraMew said:


> Sell the Xbox brand to Nintendo


 
Hasn't Nintendo suffered enough?


----------



## MushGuy (Nov 8, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Sell the Xbox brand to Nintendo


If Nintendo buys the XBox, does it mean they will buy Rare back, too? Hmmm.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2013)

MushGuy said:


> If Nintendo buys the XBox, does it mean they will buy Rare back, too? Hmmm.


 

Rare is dead, it's not the same Rare we all loved and cared about. They haven't made a good game in a long time.


----------



## MushGuy (Nov 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Rare is dead, it's not the same Rare we all loved and cared about. They haven't made a good game in a long time.


Yeah, you're right. What's the use now?


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Rare is dead, it's not the same Rare we all loved and cared about. They haven't made a good game in a long time.


But ... but ... but ... I want my OLD Rare back. Those were the good old days.
Oh well, *takes off nostalgia glasses*


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 8, 2013)

What if Sony bought the Xbox brand and had near total dominance over the market? With only the failing WiiU for competition. Would this be a good or bad thing? Discuss.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 8, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> What if Sony bought the Xbox brand and had near total dominance over the market? With only the failing WiiU for competition. Would this be a good or bad thing? Discuss.


But what would they call it ... the PSXBox4 One? Doesn't exactly roll off your tongue.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 8, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> I'd understand bailing on Bing, I don;t use it or know anyone who does, but I'd have thought the Xbox brand was pretty profitable to them. Are they really losing that much money on it?


2.5 Billions EVERY year. Only Android is saving Microsoft's ass. Yeah you read right, Android from Google

http://www.businessinsider.com/micr...er-year-from-android-patent-royalties-2013-11


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll go Bing the answer to this right now. Oh wait... Nobody actually ever says that. Just like those horrible Surface tablets nobody buys. You could kill Bing and nobody would even notice.

Now Xbox, it would seem poised to finally be profitable assuming they haven't alienated everybody by now.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 8, 2013)

MushGuy said:


> If Nintendo buys the XBox, does it mean they will buy Rare back, too? Hmmm.


Of course! (Not like I thought of that!   )


the_randomizer said:


> Rare is dead, it's not the same Rare we all loved and cared about. They haven't made a good game in a long time.


They would be better under Nintendo's hands...


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 8, 2013)

inb4soldtodisney


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 8, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> inb4soldtodisney


inb4soldtosony


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 8, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> inb4soldtosony


 
Sony would do something well out of it, not sponsor it by micky mouse


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Of course! (Not like I thought of that!  )
> 
> They would be better under Nintendo's hands...


 

But the people who made Rare, Rare, are no longer working at the company.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 9, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> Sony would do something well out of it, not sponsor it by micky mouse


inb4soldtonickelodeon


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 9, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> inb4soldtonickelodeon


 
still better than disney


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 9, 2013)

Sell Xbox to Sega, then maybe the Japanese will buy it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> still better than disney


 
Ya because Disney has totally screwed over the companies they bought right?


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Ya because Disney has totally screwed over the companies they bought right?


 
People are just pissy about the whole Star Wars episode 7 thing. Franchise has been butchered enough to make it kid friendly (Jar Jar Binks, 'nuff said).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 9, 2013)

they probably can't give bing away


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> they probably can't give bing away


 

I wish they did though, it's useless as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I wish they did though, it's useless as far as I'm concerned.


google makes everything useless


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> inb4soldtodisney



Now that would be an interesting move.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Ya because Disney has totally screwed over the companies they bought right?


 
ye son


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> ye son


 
How? Marvel is pumping out greatness. Pixar is pumping out greatness. They're releasing some playworthy games. Let me guess, "BOOO THEY BOUGHT STAR WARS!!!"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 9, 2013)

why doesn't gbatemp buy it?


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 9, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Sell Xbox to Sega, then maybe the Japanese will buy it.


Dreamcast Two? (If it ever happens)


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> How? Marvel is pumping out greatness. Pixar is pumping out greatness. They're releasing some playworthy games. Let me guess, "BOOO THEY BOUGHT STAR WARS!!!"


 
BOOO THEY BROUGHT STAR WARS!!!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 9, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> why doesn't gbatemp buy it?


Xbox would be the weeaboo console. :o


----------



## marksteele (Nov 9, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> But what would they call it ... the PSXBox4 One? Doesn't exactly roll off your tongue.


 
 pexbox One


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 9, 2013)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned "sold to Apple" yet?

. . .

Anyway, with Sony if they hurry fast enough they could merge the XBox and PS4 without alienating TOO many of the day-one adopters *cough* ambassadors *cough* (with the hardware similarities, you'd think the PS4 would be able to handle just about ANYTHING that the XBox1 could ... you'd just probably need to throw in the Kinect and a MAJOR software update and you'd be done.)

They could also cram the Kinect and the PSMove together, include it with every console, and up the price to about $800


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 9, 2013)

The Xbox brand is irreparably damaged, best to sell it off to save face. Sony should buy the brand, Nintendo is a good option or one of the South Korean companies like Samsung or LG, I wouldn't mind an Xbox TV made by LG or Samsung.

Or they can sell it to Casio and kill it off like that Loopy console for girls .


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 9, 2013)

http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=711700


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 9, 2013)

Sold to the CIA
No explanation necessary.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 9, 2013)

PLEASE, OH GOD PLEASE! Get rid of Xbox so MS can go back to focusing on PC. Windows is fine (but then again i'm not the screaming hordes of stubborn nerds who say 8 is apocalypse and Linux is the future of PC gamming.) but imagine what Mircosoft could do if they invested time and effort into making it an actual gaming platform (on-top of arguably the best business/corporate platform.) Look how far its been, and Mircosoft has actually been trying to move it AWAY from that sort of thing, and push Xbox to take its place. And they can't lock off the platform if they do, most of its success comes from how open and flexible it already is. I could be wrong, but I sure as hell can't see it right now.

PLUS, look at all the great leaps they made with the Xbox R&D! Imagine if everything you could do with a kinect was built into every webcam on every PC because it was part of the OS.

EDIT: I think I came.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 9, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> PLEASE, OH GOD PLEASE! Get rid of Xbox so MS can go back to focusing on PC. Windows is fine (but then again i'm not the screaming hordes of stubborn nerds who say 8 is apocalypse and Linux is the future of PC gamming.) but imagine what Mircosoft could do if they invested time and effort into making it an actual gaming platform (on-top of arguably the best business/corporate platform.) Look how far its been, and Mircosoft has actually been trying to move it AWAY from that sort of thing, and push Xbox to take its place. And they can't lock off the platform if they do, most of its success comes from how open and flexible it already is. I could be wrong, but I sure as hell can't see it right now.


 
Windows 8 and 9 are far from the end, Windows 10 however will kill MS if the rumors are true and it's a cloud OS, a cloud OS doesn't belong anywhere.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 9, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Windows 8 and 9 are far from the end, Windows 10 however will kill MS if the rumors are true and it's a cloud OS, a cloud OS doesn't belong anywhere.


 
Well yeah, just look at Chromium. 

(Not sure if you're serious about the rumor thing though, no idea how an operating system about ten years away has rumors.)


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 9, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Well yeah, just look at Chromium.
> 
> (Not sure if you're serious about the rumor thing though, no idea how an operating system about ten years away has rumors.)


 
The rumor is in this link

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/windows-9-rumored-for-next-year-windows-10-to-be-cloud-os/


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 9, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> The rumor is in this link
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/windows-9-rumored-for-next-year-windows-10-to-be-cloud-os/


 
Personally don't think it very valid, but who knows.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> The Xbox brand is irreparably damaged, best to sell it off to save face. Sony should buy the brand, Nintendo is a good option or one of the South Korean companies like Samsung or LG, I wouldn't mind an Xbox TV made by LG or Samsung.
> 
> Or they can sell it to Casio and kill it off like that Loopy console for girls .


 
The Xbox brand isn't any more damaged than Nintendo or Sony.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Thanks to Forstride for the article, but....
> 
> This is all fiction!
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/25629/report-as-microsoft-ceo-elop-could-kill-bing-sell-xbox-business


 

Um, that's what the original article and my post states, so...?


----------



## sandytf (Nov 9, 2013)

Stephen Elop nearly destroyed Nokia. No company should seriously consider him for an executive management position.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Um, that's what the original article and my post states, so...?


 

Umm... I feel stupid now. I will stealthily edit my post now...


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Umm... I feel stupid now. I will stealthily edit my post now...


 

Ah, sure, pretend it was all an Elop-tical illusion. Gotcha.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ah, sure, pretend it was all an Elop-tical illusion. Gotcha.


 

Shh, I have no idea what you're talking about!  Just carry on guys.


----------



## GHANMI (Nov 9, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Sell the Xbox brand to Nintendo


 

Kind of ironic, since Microsoft did try at one point to buy Nintendo.
One happy day, Balmer decided to buy Nintendo, so he just strolled inside NoA's building, who told him to go to Japan and do the negotiations there, which they did for a certain period of time. Well, those are the facts. However... Rumor has it that, Yamauchi told / said / did something highly unusual and awesome at the same time that made Balmer and his crew go out of Nintendo's Japanese HQ with a puzzled expression, never to come back again.
Oh, and when they bought Rare, one of Microsoft managers saw a Donkey Kong poster in the building and thought they own the IP for it.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 9, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> PLEASE, OH GOD PLEASE! Get rid of Xbox so MS can go back to focusing on PC. Windows is fine (but then again i'm not the screaming hordes of stubborn nerds who say 8 is apocalypse and Linux is the future of PC gamming.) but imagine what Mircosoft could do if they invested time and effort into making it an actual gaming platform (on-top of arguably the best business/corporate platform.) Look how far its been, and Mircosoft has actually been trying to move it AWAY from that sort of thing, and push Xbox to take its place. And they can't lock off the platform if they do, most of its success comes from how open and flexible it already is. I could be wrong, but I sure as hell can't see it right now.
> 
> PLUS, look at all the great leaps they made with the Xbox R&D! Imagine if everything you could do with a kinect was built into every webcam on every PC because it was part of the OS.
> 
> EDIT: I think I came.


They could easily kill Steam. But no they decide to support Xbox


----------



## drakorex (Nov 9, 2013)

But... I LOVE Bing;_;


----------



## soliunasm (Nov 9, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I'll go Bing the answer to this right now. Oh wait... Nobody actually ever says that. Just like those horrible Surface tablets nobody buys. You could kill Bing and nobody would even notice.
> 
> Now Xbox, it would seem poised to finally be profitable assuming they haven't alienated everybody by now.


The only good things Bing has done is have a nice looking front page and let you preview a video when you roll over it in the 'Video' tab. Otherwise, it's not as accurate as Google, gives much more repeats, and isn't as convenient as Google either.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 9, 2013)

Disney actually sounds like a legit buyer, if this comes through. I didn't know Xbox was doing so bad, bit sad really. I like Xbox a lot, and still remember when they entered the console market. They did a good job IMHO, not bigger than PS but a really strong contender.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 9, 2013)

I only have more games for the xb360 because they came out first with an affordable price before Sony.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Disney actually sounds like a legit buyer, if this comes through.


 
coming next christmas.....THE MICKEY BOX!


----------



## beta4attack (Nov 9, 2013)

Bing? What's that? Let me Google it...


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 9, 2013)

http://fusible.com/2013/11/disney-r...-domain-name-through-brand-protection-agency/
Lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> Kind of ironic, since Microsoft did try at one point to buy Nintendo.
> One happy day, Balmer decided to buy Nintendo, so he just strolled inside NoA's building, who told him to go to Japan and do the negotiations there, which they did for a certain period of time. Well, those are the facts. However... Rumor has it that, Yamauchi told / said / did something highly unusual and awesome at the same time that made Balmer and his crew go out of Nintendo's Japanese HQ with a puzzled expression, never to come back again.
> Oh, and when they bought Rare, one of Microsoft managers saw a Donkey Kong poster in the building and thought they own the IP for it.


 
Actually, Microsoft bought Rare with the understanding that Donkey Kong would come with it. It wasn't until they bought Rare that they asked "Where the hell is our Donkey Kong?" and Rare said "we don't own it, Nintendo does".

So Microsoft punished them sumsabitches by making them work on the avatar system and shitty kinect games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2013)

I actually kinda like Bing. Mainly for two reasons.

First off, Google Images consistently fucks up on my computer. Like images won't load correctly or sometimes not at all. So I swap over to Bing Images and it doesn't have these issues. I also find Bing Images has better search parameters. Like if I want a wallpaper-eligible image there's a "wallpaper" parameter in Bing Images.

Second off, there's Bing Rewards which y'know aren't super amazing but it's free shit for searching things. How can you go wrong?


----------



## zachtheninja (Nov 9, 2013)

Hmm... might be interesting to see who picks up the xbox brand if this went through.
Or would microsoft spin the xbox brand off into it's own company?

I agree that bing has vastly improved over the years. It's actually a decent service now.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 9, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> They could easily kill Steam. But no they decide to support Xbox


 

When it started, totally. 

Now, they would have to work a lot harder, and personally I would rather not play on a online service by Microsoft. 

I mean the OS itself, imagine if they made and advertised a Windows edition specially for gaming, built with several management tools, drivers and some sort of integrated Kinect. Everything your Xbox did, was updated and built into Windows, without the need of Third-party applications. They would be diving into pools of cash from licencing alone.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 9, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> Kind of ironic, since Microsoft did try at one point to buy Nintendo.
> One happy day, Balmer decided to buy Nintendo, so he just strolled inside NoA's building, who told him to go to Japan and do the negotiations there, which they did for a certain period of time. Well, those are the facts. However... Rumor has it that, Yamauchi told / said / did something highly unusual and awesome at the same time that made Balmer and his crew go out of Nintendo's Japanese HQ with a puzzled expression, never to come back again.
> Oh, and when they bought Rare, one of Microsoft managers saw a Donkey Kong poster in the building and thought they own the IP for it.


Oh, that's right, both Microsoft and NoA are in Redwood *checks Google maps* and just about a mile apart

*realizes about 5 minutes later the slight irony that Bing also has maps that he DIDN'T use to look this up*



*EDIT :* I hope when Bing is shut down, that they have the URL just automatically forward to Google. It'd make it so much easier with all the Windows crap that defaults to Bing.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 10, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I'll go Bing the answer to this right now. Oh wait... Nobody actually ever says that. Just like those horrible Surface tablets nobody buys. You could kill Bing and nobody would even notice.
> 
> Now Xbox, it would seem poised to finally be profitable assuming they haven't alienated everybody by now.


 

Surface wasn't terrible, just overpriced and lacking in software support for the RT version. I think if Microsoft had released bothn versions as x86 or at least made both run on ARM or Tegra types of hardware, it's would have been more successful.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Surface wasn't terrible, just overpriced and lacking in software support for the RT version. I think if Microsoft had released bothn versions as x86 or at least made both run on ARM or Tegra types of hardware, it's would have been more successful.



Are you not still left with the problem of decades of X86 software not being compiled or otherwise available for ARM?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 10, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Surface wasn't terrible, just overpriced and lacking in software support for the RT version. I think if Microsoft had released bothn versions as x86 or at least made both run on ARM or Tegra types of hardware, it's would have been more successful.



Agreed, but as it is now its a failure as a tablet. Far more useful and cheaper tablets out there. People don't want just a laptop with a touchscreen.


----------



## Walker D (Nov 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Actually, Microsoft bought Rare with the understanding that Donkey Kong would come with it. It wasn't until they bought Rare that they asked "Where the hell is our Donkey Kong?" and Rare said "we don't own it, Nintendo does".
> 
> So Microsoft punished them sumsabitches by making them work on the avatar system and shitty kinect games.


 
You know that this story is actually a internal joke between old Rare employees that was made on a blog, right?


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 10, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Agreed, but as it is now its a failure as a tablet. Far more useful and cheaper tablets out there. People don't want just a laptop with a touchscreen.


 

People do want a tablet that can run computer programs. The Surface isn't (primarily) pushed as an entertainment center like the iPad or Samsung/Nexus tablets. It pushed as a small portable workstation that runs a familiar OS with familiar programs that integrates seamlessly with your desktop/laptop/work computer.

Surfaces aren't the best option, but Windows 8 tablets are hardly a failure as they are simply something you won't see your buddies talking about or a guy on the street using.

If they were failing, I highly doubt we would see these things coming out the wazoo or Intel rebuilding an entire line of processors just to better suit them.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 10, 2013)

The concept is good, the execution is bad. You cant just throw stuff on a touchscreen and call it good. People expect different things from tablets then they do laptops. Microsoft doesn't understand that on either the laptop or tablet side, so you get an interface that's really not well suited to either.


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 10, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> People are just pissy about the whole Star Wars episode 7 thing. Franchise has been butchered enough to make it kid friendly (Jar Jar Binks, 'nuff said).



Star Wars has always been kid friendly, with the possible (ironically enough) exception of episode 3 (the only one rated PG13 instead of PG).


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 10, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Star Wars has always been kid friendly, with the possible (ironically enough) exception of episode 3 (the only one rated PG13 instead of PG).


 
True, but you gotta admit it got a lot more kiddy in the prequel trilogy. Han Solo was funny for everyone, he wasn't some pratfalling goof like Jar Jar. The prequels didn't quite have the same universality that the originals did in terms of humour reaching a wider audience. Which is ironic when you consider the prequels deal with the darker issues in the grand scheme of things (mother's death, slavery, forbidden love, child massacres, etc) and yet they got lumped with the almost cartoon-like humour of Jar Jar. Sure, the original trilogy had goofy moments too, but it seemed a lot more balanced to me.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Are you not still left with the problem of decades of X86 software not being compiled or otherwise available for ARM?


 

Yes, but you have to ask yourself, do you want an expensive but still mediocre x86 tablet with garbage battery life, or a cheaper ARM based one that has long battery life?





tbgtbg said:


> Star Wars has always been kid friendly, with the possible (ironically enough) exception of episode 3 (the only one rated PG13 instead of PG).


 
They only made it PG13 because Anakin was being emo for a whole hour and a half.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 11, 2013)

I guess people forgot Lucas's sale of star wars netted him controlling shares in Disney. So even if micosoft sold the xb brand to Disney, it wouldn't become a mouse box, but rather the Jar Jar Box.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 11, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> The concept is good, the execution is bad. You cant just throw stuff on a touchscreen and call it good. People expect different things from tablets then they do laptops. Microsoft doesn't understand that on either the laptop or tablet side, so you get an interface that's really not well suited to either.


 

How is the Metro interface not well suited for either? If you ask me, it works pretty dam well for both. The only problem with it really, is that its too gesture based.



DSGamer64 said:


> Yes, but you have to ask yourself, do you want an expensive but still mediocre x86 tablet with garbage battery life, or a cheaper ARM based one that has long battery life?


 

Seeing how there are x86 Win 8 tablets which are 300~, I would much rather have a tablet I can do something other then Angry birds and Youtube on. And battery life is hardly an issue unless your using a i5 and up. The Atoms run just as cool and sip power.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 12, 2013)

MS will just continue throwing money at it, doesnt matter how much of a flop their 1st gen rt was or how much money they lost
Those atom based full win 8 tablets are also junk, basically netbooks with a touch screen, you have to spend at least twice that to get anything decent


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 13, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> MS will just continue throwing money at it, doesnt matter how much of a flop their 1st gen rt was or how much money they lost
> Those atom based full win 8 tablets are also junk, basically netbooks with a touch screen, you have to spend at least twice that to get anything decent


 

Have you actually owned and use one? Or is this the Win8 hate just bubbling back up?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> How is the Metro interface not well suited for either? If you ask me, it works pretty dam well for both. The only problem with it really, is that its too gesture based.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The Intel Atom processors are horrible, always have been. And yes, I have owned a computer with one and they are actually x86. The Surface RT runs on an ARM 9 Cortex processor, while the Pro runs on an Intel i5 dual core. The problem with most Windows 8 based tablets is that much like Android, most of them don't have external keyboard docks with extra battery life. Surface 2 changed nothing, with a $450 base price and $890 for the Pro, they are still some of the most expensive tablets on the market and one has limited functionality. If Microsoft expects students to buy the RT model just for school, well, yoiu can get a lot more computer for $450.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 13, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> The Intel Atom processors are horrible, always have been. And yes, I have owned a computer with one and they are actually x86. The Surface RT runs on an ARM 9 Cortex processor, while the Pro runs on an Intel i5 dual core. The problem with most Windows 8 based tablets is that much like Android, most of them don't have external keyboard docks with extra battery life. Surface 2 changed nothing, with a $450 base price and $890 for the Pro, they are still some of the most expensive tablets on the market and one has limited functionality. If Microsoft expects students to buy the RT model just for school, well, yoiu can get a lot more computer for $450.


 

You owned a NETBOOK (I'm assuming that's what you mean by the extremely descriptive term of "computer") with one. The netbook models are all, what, friggn 2~3+ years old? I know four people with ultra-books with Atom processors, and i've spent quite a bit of time with each myself, they aren't the old Atoms that struggled to run the operating system. They are more then capable for tablets (though wouldn't replace my laptop any time soon, at least not an Atom model) 

And like I said before, the surface tablets are not the only ones. Pretty much every computer manufacturer has at least, what 3? 

And have you seen the tools people use for school and work? You don't NEED a lot more computer. If anything, you need something small, portable and handheld. Android does a decent job at working as a work station, but Androids don't run x86 and don't have years of compiled software. iPads are just for your retired mom to skype you on. I'm not saying Win8 tablets are something EVERYONE needs, i'm saying they are hitting a fair sized market pretty well, and aren't half as flawed as people seem to outright assume.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 14, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> You owned a NETBOOK (I'm assuming that's what you mean by the extremely descriptive term of "computer") with one. The netbook models are all, what, friggn 2~3+ years old? I know four people with ultra-books with Atom processors, and i've spent quite a bit of time with each myself, they aren't the old Atoms that struggled to run the operating system. They are more then capable for tablets (though wouldn't replace my laptop any time soon, at least not an Atom model)
> 
> And like I said before, the surface tablets are not the only ones. Pretty much every computer manufacturer has at least, what 3?
> 
> And have you seen the tools people use for school and work? You don't NEED a lot more computer. If anything, you need something small, portable and handheld. Android does a decent job at working as a work station, but Androids don't run x86 and don't have years of compiled software. iPads are just for your retired mom to skype you on. I'm not saying Win8 tablets are something EVERYONE needs, i'm saying they are hitting a fair sized market pretty well, and aren't half as flawed as people seem to outright assume.


 

Windows 8 Surface tablets lack software because RT is their biggest seller and no one is developing for a platform with such a small market share. There are better and more powerful tablets for the price of the Pro. Now if the RT version ran on an x86 processor that was capable of the multimedia features that mobile processors like the Qualcomm Snapdragon or Tegra 4 could do in terms of rendering and quality, then Microsoft would generate a larger market share over other Windows tablet manufacturers but they still need to offer products that compete with Android for pricing and that is another weakness.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 14, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Windows 8 Surface tablets lack software because RT is their biggest seller and no one is developing for a platform with such a small market share. There are better and more powerful tablets for the price of the Pro. Now if the RT version ran on an x86 processor that was capable of the multimedia features that mobile processors like the Qualcomm Snapdragon or Tegra 4 could do in terms of rendering and quality, then Microsoft would generate a larger market share over other Windows tablet manufacturers but they still need to offer products that compete with Android for pricing and that is another weakness.


 

ITT: Nobody reads.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 14, 2013)

Disney cancelling Star Wars 1313,...makes them the WORST company of them all.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 14, 2013)

Fulgor in the next Smash Bro's.... lol Ultra combo on Mario?

All kidding aside, I don't think MS would sell the Xbox division so much as spin it off as it's own company. 

Honestly if I was MS I would just rework Windows 8 with a huge focus on 720P and 1080P TV's with an eye to the living room entertainment center. This would give them a unified platform to work with. 

Having a game console that's pretty much a PC at it's heart seems almost redundant in my opinion.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 14, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Fulgor in the next Smash Bro's.... lol Ultra combo on Mario?
> 
> All kidding aside, I don't think MS would sell the Xbox division so much as spin it off as it's own company.
> 
> ...


 

Having a console that is hilariously obsolete compared to even an average gaming PC is redundant.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 14, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Having a console that is hilariously obsolete compared to even an average gaming PC is redundant.


 

Unless you don't want to shovel out the cash to buy a gaming PC, or the hassles that come with PC gaming.


----------



## KingBlank (Nov 14, 2013)

The best move they could back would be to bring back ensemble studios.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 15, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Unless you don't want to shovel out the cash to buy a gaming PC, or the hassles that come with PC gaming.


 

What hassles? Drivers for graphics cards? Nvidia does auto updates and AMD has a 1 button update function in their software. There are no hassles, hardware is built as well as it ever was and at least with a gaming PC, you don't have to replace a whole fucking system when the hardware decides to die or fault out and give you an error that can't be fixed. Oh, and at least gaming PC's don't have processors running so hot it causes the system to die. At least my PC games on won't cost $90, something M$ and $ony fanboys can expect next gen. But you can keep reaching for straws, consoles suck and people will soon understand why the PC is the only platform worth developing for. When next gen games are already being limited by hardware, it's not a good sign for how long it will last on the market.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2013)

Ooh, I like that idea. Greater independence is always a good thing.


----------



## Prans (Nov 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...former Nokia CEO Stephen Elop (great last name or greatest last name?)


 

Why you ask?



> Stephen Elope-with-me-please is clearly in the money business. When you can't Bing It, you have to fling it.
> 
> Of course, there's no guarantee that he'll become CEO or actually go through with such a move, but it's still fascinating to consider. It might sound fruity, but that's why you need a guy like Stephen Cant-elop.


 
Those Elop(e)s really cracked me up!!!



UltraMew said:


> Sell the Xbox brand to Nintendo


 

That's what I was actually thinking...


----------

